# Second day as a sales associate, feeling horrible.



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay, I am just going to rant about work. Its the second day of work, and already, I feel like ****. I originally applied to Walmart for a job as a cashier, but later came in and got an offer for a job as a gardening associate. I never applied for that job, I didn't know how bad it would be, but, being desperate for work, I accepted it anyways. If I had known what the job would entail, I would never have accepted it. It was the busy season for the garden centre, and I was probably given the position to fill up space. I pretty much got thrown in there with no experience and people too busy to help me. As if working as a sales associate is bad enough, I had to walk around and help customers, some of whom are nice folks, but others are just plain childish. Being new, and not having time to even know about my area or my job (even in the early mornings, ****), I had to awkwardly address customer concerns, and if I even say one thing that they dislike, they throw their arms up and make discouraging insults at me. I never talk back to them, but whenever I look back at it, I can`t even believe that such people exist. I can be a jerk sometimes, but I can never imagine acting like them. I am sorry but I am new, I don't even have my vest yet for another week, for chrissake, so don`t expect me to know where this or that type of plant is.

The nature of the work is physically demanding, more so than I would've thought, doing things such as haul 20 bags of manure to people's cars, lifting heavy trees, and unloading skids on a truck in a tight space using unfamiliar machinery wearing somebody elses borrowed safety boots (which I apparently have to buy now). Speaking of trees, today, some rich snobby guy wanted me to purchase a whole set of them on the skid itself. When I had tried and failed to call for the manager's help, who was on break, they couldn't help but make me feel like some incompetent piece of ****. I later had to carry out a dozen of them to his and his wife's car after some time, and, knowing these trees, it was extremely horrible. They later decided to call the store, and bring in the store manager and the associate manager, who had ominously stared at me and said my name when he came (as if he was adding me to some sort of list or soemthing). I left it to them to settle the matter, but I can probably imagine thatI am in deep trouble now. The very same manager went out of his way to have a "friendly" chat with me when I later passed him by, just as I predicted. Now I'm nervous. I`m going to be working for 8 hours every day for the rest of the week during this busy season. Don`t know how next week will be like, or the week after. I'd probably would've been better stocking shelves. 

I guess I'm just pissed right now, in part because I was offered a completely different job on the spot, and also because I accepted it. It probably would've been better if I had just applied to a small retail store.


----------



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

it sucks when you are really trying your best at a job and customers and management chastise you


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That does sound like an uncomfortable job, especially the frustrated customers. I hope something better comes your way soon.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I would try finding a new job while working there for the time being, that sounds like a pretty terrible job.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

jman128 said:


> it sucks when you are really trying your best at a job and customers and management chastise you


Yeah, that is the worst part about it. I always try my best not to leave the customer alone, dropping what I am currently doing just to help them and even direct them to someone or someplace else (even across the store, which is a supercentre), but some of them act like that is a bad thing. I would've been happy if I had just stocked shelves (boxes not top soil), while tuning out customers with a headphone,. Heck, some of the customers even leave me unknowingly when I go out to look for help. Seriously, I am trying to help you, at least let me know if you want it!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I worked at walmart for 2 days before I quit. It's full of ****ing idiots. Oh the customers were very nice to me even though I couldn't help any of them. The other employees there were useless wastes of life though. I seriously wanted to punch some of them in the face.

I said I wanted part time work. No more than 20 hours. They have me 39 hours.... Just quit, Walmart is full of ****s.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Believe me, I know how it is. It's even more fun when you have to deal with irate customers after being at work since midnight and being awake for over 2 days.

There have been a couple times when I looked at the endless piles of cardboard boxes and then rubbed my hand over the lighter in my pocket.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I worked at walmart for 2 days before I quit. It's full of ****ing idiots. Oh the customers were very nice to me even though I couldn't help any of them. The other employees there were useless wastes of life though. I seriously wanted to punch some of them in the face.


I now all about stupid/lazy co-workers, but I'm seriously interested in knowing what the employees did to make you so angry towards them in only 2 days. Were they not willing/able to help you learn the job or something?


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay third day, and I am definitely starting to think that management is disorganized. The first thing when I came in, the manager, and the one coworker who seemed to know something were leaving for the day, leaving the lone newbie to work himself. I wasn't alone though, I was working with two other women transferred to the department who knew less than me, great. At least most of the customers were nice though, the place wasn't as hectic as yesterday, or I probably just got more used to the job, so I had a better experience than yesterday. I guess negative customers can create a negative atmosphere, and most of the customers were polite. But I guess today, I am just annoyed at how the store is just throwing inexperienced people into the department. One of the women kept asking me, even when I was clearly helping another customer, to stop the polite customers leaving the store, pissing them off for indirectly accusing them of stealing. Some were cool with it, but others were rightly annoyed. She knew less than me, but I hated how she thought that every customer checking the outside merchandise is a thief, and called on me to deal with the mess. She couldn't help start up a price gun for me, and because of that a customer left. She also didn't help with closing, leaving for her 1 hour lunch when she was supposed to leave for a 15 minute break. The store had to get someone else to come in, which took an hour to happen, and I didn't even learn how to close like I was supposed to. The managers, the higher ups, did not want to deal with me, and I still don't know how to even page them. The place is seriously understaffed (heck the place is so understaffed, that it wasn't even shown on the schedule list). I don't think I will ever be properly trained at this rate. Despite the busy season, Walmart hired just about anybody to fill in, and I happened to be that unlucky *******. Gonna work 47 hours this week (including this Sunday), and I am supposed to be a part time associate. The limit for part-timers is 28, the limit for full-timers is 40. Ar least I'm halfway through, though so I should expect a juicy paycheck by the end of next week.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you been trained to use that machinery?

You need to be trained.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Have you been trained to use that machinery?
> 
> You need to be trained.


Well, it wasn't like a forklift or anything, but it did take some time to get used to, and in a tight space like a truck, it just makes things all the more difficult to learn how to operate a pump pallet truck. The pump truck itself literally filled in half the available space initially, and the truck door was pretty high, so there was also the worry of falling or even dropping the pallet truck on the floor, so you can imagine the stress of the situation. Apparently, the manager couldn't find anybody else to help her, so I made do. It was sort of dangerous, but I didn't complain, since the job didn't involve dealing with customers, and I just came after dealing with that rich customer before, so nothing much.


----------

